# Calling All Bully Breed/mastiff Owners Post Your Proud Pics Here



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

LETS UNITE AND SHOW OUR BEAUTIFUL POOCHES (ROTTS INCLUDED)

BLESS THE SBT AND ASLAN THE BULLMASTIFF









BLAKE THE SBT









BLESS MY QUEEN SBT









NEVER PROUDER THAN WHEN GUARDING MY DAUGHTER


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

I guess lab owners are more passionate?

Where you SBT,EBT,MASTIFF,PIT,PITX,PEOPLE AT MANNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Here's my big bully..I mean baby...


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

This is the most bully looking picture of Cherokee I could find. Some people think he's a pit, do you see it? His mama got adopted out as a rott/hound mix.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

M.M.M i see some kinda Bully in there.

Even if there isnt i love Cherokee so i dont give a s***.lol


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics guys. I haven't taken too many pictures lately but here are some of my big pooky loopy...


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Cali in her younger years:



















Still beautiful with age:


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

These are all great. I love Kameha in the puperonimobile. LOL Thanks for including me Pooch. I guess you knew I would be sitting around crying if I wasn't allowed in when I was already not allowed to post on the Lab thread. LOL
Alright, you asked for them. I only have old ones. I am starting to feel moldy. I bet get my camera out real soon. LOL I hope once the weather improves outside I can get out for another photoshoot.
romance?








dorkiness?








size?








beauty?








more... you asked for it with that passion comment. LOL


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

friendship?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

debonair?








comical?








strength?








fashion?


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Can't be a bully thread w/out Carter!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## 5dogmom (Mar 9, 2008)

Introducing my guys, from left to right 
Ty, Dalyce, Max, Ellie, and Rocky


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

5Dogmom, you have a beautiful pack... I think you have a few intruders there. I swear 2 of thoses are Labs


----------



## 5dogmom (Mar 9, 2008)

One is a chocolate lab. and the other is a black lab bullmastiff mix. My smallest is 60lbs and the mastiff mix is 85lbs and growing everyday I think.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Darkmoon said:


> 5Dogmom, you have a beautiful pack... I think you have a few intruders there. I swear 2 of thoses are Labs


What? Labs on a Bully/Mastiff?Rott thread? Are you kidding? Just kidding, that is a pretty handsome pack of dogs you have there.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Heres a few New ones from Today. Carter is actually playing with a Tennis ball that he grabbed out of his box of toys. He NEVER plays with tennis balls...




This one has to be one of my all time favorites now:
"and where do you think your are going???"


Oh and Carter has figured out how to get Mommys attention:
He climbs under my computer desk and lays his head on my lap until I get up. Smart dog...


----------



## 709Juggalette (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't have any bully breeds,but had to come in to look at everyone's dogs! I love these guys! I absolutly LOVE the rottie pics,as rottweilers are one of my favorite breeds!!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Inga said:


> These are all great. I love Kameha in the puperonimobile. LOL Thanks for including me Pooch. I guess you knew I would be sitting around crying if I wasn't allowed in when I was already not allowed to post on the Lab thread. LOL


Inga i would have automatically assumed Rotts were "in my click"lol,but i remember some time back you told me Rotts were not officially classed as Bullys,so i thought we need rotts up in here reppin too.

Ulot brilliant,fantastic photos,Bullys united,love it.lol,keep em coming in.


SUN KISSED BULLYS









OUR GUARDIANS










ATHELTIC AND LOVE PLAYTIME









OLDER AND WISER


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Great pictures everyone, but you guys stink! The more pictures I see of big bullies or EM etc I want to go adopt one! 

Thanks Pooch for making this thread!!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Pooch I don't know which picture is better sun kissed bully's or Athletic and loyal. That one looks like a dog fight picture or some portrayal against owning one of these wonderful dogs. LOL We know they are just playing. Isn't it funny how a flick of the shutter can capture so much and say so much either positive or negative. I wish I had taken a lot more pictures. I will have to start taking more.









heart shaped hiney.
love








social graces


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Inga beautiful pics(as always) .
HMMMMM,yes Atheltic and Loyal is not the best name for that pic.lol
I was rushing for a title,will edit to "playtime"lol



TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Great pictures everyone, but you guys stink! The more pictures I see of big bullies or EM etc I want to go adopt one!
> 
> Thanks Pooch for making this thread!!


LOL,ted u can have Aslan if he farts again.
Dont thank me im glad to see a united bully/mastiff/rott/molloser(new one.lol) crew.,everyones pics are great,Darkmoon Carter is priceless ya know.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Uallis 









*Trying to look scary but failing miserably IMO...LOL *









*This is more like Uallis...always pouting over something...in this case because my boyfriend left the room for all of 30 seconds...*









*Gnawing on his big ol' soup bone...*









*Looking to see what my Lab, Eddie, is up to...(also this was the first time he'd ever seen snow)*


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Mdawn,brilliant pics.
Lol,the King of DF has entered the thread.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Here is another look of bello that noone has seen before!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

JCD,great pics of Bello thanks 4 putting him in.
He's really filling out now,and those paws are looking big,still think theres some Mastiff in there with the Pitx.


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Great pictures everyone. I love them all. Inga...your rottie is just the most beautiful dog. I love all his pictures with the funny capitons. Love this thread Mr. Pooch, great idea!!!

My bullie Lizzy...









Please don't cry....I just meant you were big boned, that's all...









My mastiff Payton aka Payter-Mater the Tater Tot


----------



## 709Juggalette (Feb 21, 2008)

I LOVE the mastiff pictures!
I adore mastiffs.I only met one here and she is such a big (literally) sweetie!


----------



## jchantelau (Mar 6, 2008)

Love these dogs, great pics.


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

I just posted our dog's pics. See "lennox, 18 weeks, 58LBs". He's a male Tosa-inu.
thanks.

-naoki


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Xena




















Max (deceased)


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> JCD,great pics of Bello thanks 4 putting him in.
> He's really filling out now,and those paws are looking big,still think theres some Mastiff in there with the Pitx.


hey mr. pooch. thanks for the compliments. bello is really changing. he is looking more pit now than ever. mastiff i am not convinced on yet. he is just to small for that breed. he is very slender for now. he isn't growing to much lately but his face is maturing. he seems to be losing his puppy look. he is still around 52 or so lbs. but is getting longer. 21 tall i would say right now. he is becoming like velcro too. wants to be on me constantly. he is even starting to whine when i put him in his crate, he hasn't done that since i got him.

interesting to see him changing.

here is 1 more with 1 ear up and 1 ear down


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

cshellenberger said:


> Max (deceased)


Wow Max was gorgeous!! When did he pass? I LOVE my Mastiffs...not that everyone didn't already know that


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Big "D"


----------



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

more coming =0)


----------



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Hee Hee dleggs you need to get Rosie a life jacket for her tubby little paws  Love the pics.


----------



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

volleyballgk said:


> Hee Hee dleggs you need to get Rosie a life jacket for her tubby little paws  Love the pics.



LOL tell me about it! she loves to TRY to swim lol..that was out one of our dog parks and thankfully the water is shallow and I'm always close by just in case =0) I know Bully's arent good swimmers at all hehe but she still loves to try!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Wow Max was gorgeous!! When did he pass? I LOVE my Mastiffs...not that everyone didn't already know that


He passed on Jan 10, 2007. He was 15 months.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

cshellenberger said:


> He passed on Jan 10, 2007. He was 15 months.


Wow-what happened if you don't mind me asking? My big old boy passed this past August at age 10. Never been through anything so hard in my life.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Cardiac problems. His quality of life went down quickly and we had to put him down.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

I love all the pics =0) everyone has gorgious Bully's!!!!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

cshellenberger said:


> Max (deceased)


I've never seen this picture of Max before. He was absolutely stunning!


----------



## CrazyDog (Oct 16, 2007)

Yayyy! A pitty/bully breed picture thread. Everyones pics are great and the pups are beautiful! I hope you don't mind me posting my little Lula. Her mother was purebred Pit Bull and was a dark brindle much like Mr. Pooches Bless and Blake. Her father was unknown, I'm thinking he had to be Australian Cattle Dog (Heeler).

Lula




































More......


----------



## CrazyDog (Oct 16, 2007)

....and heres Rio. She is my mother and father in laws pooch. She is a purebred pitty and is Lula's best friend. We often times take care of her or the in laws take care of Lula. They get to see each other a least acouple times a week and really enjoy each other.

Rio


















Rio as the seal pup..









Here's a pic of them playing. Do you know is who? Hehe!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

CrazyDog said:


> More......


CRAZYDOG,what a beauty!


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

CrazyDog said:


> Yayyy! A pitty/bully breed picture thread. Everyones pics are great and the pups are beautiful! I hope you don't mind me posting my little Lula. Her mother was purebred Pit Bull and was a dark brindle much like Mr. Pooches Bless and Blake. Her father was unknown, I'm thinking he had to be Australian Cattle Dog (Heeler).
> 
> Lula
> 
> ...


----------



## Patches' Pet (Feb 25, 2008)

All of the dogs in this thread are amazing. I love them all and wish we could all get together for a BIG ole playdate!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Allright! A bully thread. Here's my two bullies!

Mac (as a puppy approx. 5 weeks)








q

Mac now (5 months)










Roe (as a puppy - approx. 11 weeks)










Roe now (5 months)










and more...


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Mac'n'Roe playing 










and sleeping...


















and mama...


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Mdawn said:


> I've never seen this picture of Max before. He was absolutely stunning!


 Thanks, he was my big cuddle bug! I miss him SOO much!


----------



## Billiie (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh yeah! : D I LOVE this thread! Here is Owen!


----------



## Billiie (Jan 16, 2008)

And of course Dugan : D


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Just thought id bump this up a bit hope ya'll dont mind.,ha ha ha


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

What breeds are *Mac* and *Roe*? They are both cute. Everyone's bullies and mastiffs are beautiful. 

Here are some of mine

Cane Corso








Samara is now 53lbs

Pits









Vipette is getting big @ 36lbs









Nediva running the mill









Zara and the stuffed dog. She shakes it so hard that she shakes herself off her feet.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Jaxon (Vipette's brother) playing with his co-owner's Boerboel









Tag your it!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Just doing another bump up.lol









Yes there are teeth beneath the lips.









Whats that?










Hmmmm,how come we have to stay in the dog park?!!!!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't own them, but have worked with them for so long they feel like family..hope you don't mind me posting them.
My foster Runzel(Boxer/Pit) at 12 weeks








Runzel at a little over 5 months old








Bear around 12 weeks? that I dog sat for.(Rottie/Pitty) He was in our adoption program.








Now as an adult..I think he was about a year in this picture.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

And just a couple of my favorite bullies that I've gotten the chance to spend a lot of time with over the years..
Ziggy who is now adopted!








Blue; who I just LOVED! 








Gordo our big monster dog..He's an American Bulldog.








And Sugar our Pointer/staff mix. She's so special to our rescue.









Ok I'm done.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Ted bear is wicked,never seen a rot/pit mix before.

And you might as well change your surname to bully,you work with enuff of them.lol


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> Ted bear is wicked,never seen a rot/pit mix before.
> 
> And you might as well change your surname to bully,you work with enuff of them.lol


They are some of my favorite dogs and I wouldn't have it any other way. They warm up faster than any of the other dogs that come in lol..


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> Ted bear is wicked,never seen a rot/pit mix before.
> 
> And you might as well change your surname to bully,you work with enuff of them.lol


I guess they are pretty popular here in the states. Not only from "oops litters" but intentional crosses by bybs.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Spice doesnt that effectively create a "Bandogge"?


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

I can't believe I've missed this. They are all sooo cute! Bullys and Bully breed mixes are my favorites! Here are some of Belle, she is a Rottie/Shepherd/??? mix.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Here are a couple more of Belle


----------



## hambone125 (Nov 5, 2007)

here is my olde english bulldogge rocco


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Roco is wicked dont see many Olde English Bulldogs anymore.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Another of Dozer. Been sticking his nose where it shouldnt


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Thought id dig this one out of its grave.

Ive noticed many more Bullybreeds/Mastiffs/Rotts,so what ya waiting for post ur pics.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

I got this pic a few days ago and though I'd add it, I think it looks like she is smileing 










(just ignore the other doggy in the background  )


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> Spice doesnt that effectively create a "Bandogge"?


Most people don't use Rott as part of a bandog program. Most commonly is Neo, but people use other breeds too. English mastiff, Presa, Fila, ect. People call a Rott/Pit cross a warlock. They are not attempting to breed bandogs, just a bad ass tough mix. They also cross to other guardian breeds. Bandogs are bred with a specific purpose and to perform a function. These people just want scary dog.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Spice i love the way you continue to educate me"wink"

Never heard the warlock term but im pretty certain ive seen a few warlocks in my time.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I see a lot of Rottie/Pit mixes on the reservation where I do my rescue project but haven't heard of them called Warlock. I have also seen Pit/Dane mixes that were called Viper dogs. I think that is one breed mix that sort of back fired on the gang bangers though. LOL I don't see as many of them as I did a few years ago. Most of the Rottie/pit mixes I see have more the heavy bone of the Rotties but sort of a Pit head and often Brindle faintly seen in the black.

Puppy love I love the smiling face.


----------



## Billiie (Jan 16, 2008)

hambone125 - I LOVVE your Olde English Bulldogge! Gorgeous.. I always wanted one.

Another photo of Owen since they thread has been brought up!









playing lol


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Billie ur Boxer is a beauty."wink"


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Inga said:


> I see a lot of Rottie/Pit mixes on the reservation where I do my rescue project but haven't heard of them called Warlock. I have also seen Pit/Dane mixes that were called Viper dogs. I think that is one breed mix that sort of back fired on the gang bangers though. LOL I don't see as many of them as I did a few years ago. Most of the Rottie/pit mixes I see have more the heavy bone of the Rotties but sort of a Pit head and often Brindle faintly seen in the black.
> 
> Puppy love I love the smiling face.


Its not a term everyone uses or even knows about. I have seen it used though. A lot where I used to live but always in other areas so I know it wasn't just a location thing. People I meet across the country have told me they have a "warlock" when they see me walking my pits to potty and on some forums and such people have asked about them. Lots of people didn't know what they were talking about but I did. So I guess it might not be widely circulated. I've never heard the viper dogs thing myself but have seen some dane/pit crosses. Most the ones I've seen were oops litter are bred for hunting. This is kind of odd but interesting to talk about.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Yep Spice maybe a new thread is in order?
I'd be intrigued.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I thought since this thread had it's cobwebs dusted off I'd post a few of Britches..He's a Bull Terrier/Staffie for those who haven't seen him.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Well...this gal wasn't mine, but it's about as close as I can get right now. She was a bully (of some kind, could be APBT, could be something else) mix that I worked with at the shelter for an extended length of time. What a good girl she was...so well behaved and SO sweet. I used to bring her into the bathing room with me (we have a little fence in area in from of a large window within the room that is used to showcase dogs) so that she could get some window time and I could have some time with her. It was a mutual bond to the point where others notice and brought it to my attention. My mentor even commented once, that when Kelsey (that was her name) saw me from the window she began crying and watching relentlessly until I returned back to the room and back to her. I'd learned at this point that my heart cannot be taken by every dog at the shelter - but Kelsey was different. She was my first (and only, to this date) MUTUAL bond. Most of the dogs at the shelter are not around long enough to develop such things.

Anyway, a few weeks in Kelsey's health began rapidly deceasing. She was limping heavily on one side and no amount of vet work was giving us answers. Long story short, my mentor ended up taking Kelsey in as a sort of foster/hospice situation. We both knew this was a probable end of the road for my girl. Within another week or so, Kelsey could barely walk at all and the decision was made to let her go. I having school, could not be with her in the end - but it was a rough day none the less. I felt akin to having my own pet taking away.

Didn't mean for this to be some big revelation, I just couldn't help but share her story along with the pictures. I keep the first one frame on my desk now. It seems odd, that in a short number of weeks I became attached like I did. I am pretty convince though, that had we been given the chance, she may well have proved to be one of my heart dogs.

Anyway, here she is:


----------



## cvcraven (Jun 20, 2007)

This is Bo.. He's about 12 weeks old.


----------



## BTmomma (Dec 17, 2007)

Here is my 6 month Bull Terrier.


----------



## ebrave4 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello everyone, I am new here. 
My new puppy!! I am told mom was a lab/pit and dad was full pit. She is only 8 weeks old. My husband named her after me and our children (he took the first letter of each... Sydney, Amanda, Mariah, Emily, and Erin )

This is Samee


----------



## destinypitbulls (Apr 16, 2008)

Everybody loves puppies lol. So here are a few pictures of my APBT pups .

4 month old Tazz- 









3 month old Sushi-









3 month old Sable-


----------



## destinypitbulls (Apr 16, 2008)

and 3 month old Pearl-







  (Same litter if it wasnt already spotted lol)


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

Destinypitbills can I aske what lines are your dog from? What does the sire and dam look like! they are beautiful dogs by the way!!!!


----------



## marleys_mom (Apr 10, 2008)

destinypitbulls said:


> 3 month old Sable-


She's GORGEOUS!


----------



## destinypitbulls (Apr 16, 2008)

There dam is a Blue and there father is a Blue Fawn. So when there older you'll see some fawn showing threw. On Tazz its already started at only 4 months. There mother is 75% Gotti and 25% Razor Edge, there father is 100% Razor. I was going to sell the entire litter, because I had another litter from same father and similar bred dam. But I had a waiting list on the female so I had to sell her entire litter. Due to the lack of amount of pups she had. Not that these guys are not as good, but I preplanned wrong. It ended up fine, and I kept these 4 out of a litter of 11 pups . Thank you.

(PS: forgot to add the dad is 115lbs, 26 1/2" head. Mother is about 80lbs and 24" head. Thats why the pups and well built, I planned this litter 2 years ago. When the mother was a puppy, crazy I know LOL!)


----------



## Dana1384 (Aug 13, 2007)

Everyones pups are beautiful, I cannot wait till my bully is part of the family


----------



## KDesirea (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## bluedawg (Apr 20, 2008)

Ill bump this back up. Great looking dogs to everybody who posted pics.

Here is Perro Verde, my Pitt X Greyhound.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

bluedawg said:


> Ill bump this back up. Great looking dogs to everybody who posted pics.
> 
> Here is Perro Verde, my Pitt X Greyhound.


He's cute. What other breed gives him the longer/thicker coat and thicker tail? I love his color.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Goodlooking Pooch Bluedawg!!


----------



## bluedawg (Apr 20, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


> He's cute. What other breed gives him the longer/thicker coat and thicker tail? I love his color.


Best I can figure she is a Greyhound Pit Bull mix, I cant explain the coat other than most of those pics where taken in the winter. I didnt realize she had a thick tail.



Mr Pooch said:


> Goodlooking Pooch Bluedawg!!


Thanks.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Seeing as the threads been bumped here is Aslan.
After i took this photo i had to measure his height,he is 5ft8inches


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> Seeing as the threads been bumped here is Aslan.
> After i took this photo i had to measure his height,he is 5ft8inches


Jes** even your dogs are taller than me


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

HA HA ,bless is about 4 foot boo.

Aslan is decieving when he is on all fours he is big,when he stands like that he is massive!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> HA HA ,bless is about 4 foot boo.
> 
> Aslan is decieving when he is on all fours he is big,when he stands like that he is massive!


Fine, going to pout in the corner with Bless LOL


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Dieselsmama said:


> Fine, going to pout in the corner with Bless LOL


Your good K,i meant 3 foot.LOL


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

bluedawg said:


> Best I can figure she is a Greyhound Pit Bull mix, I cant explain the coat other than most of those pics where taken in the winter. I didnt realize she had a thick tail.


Oh sorry *she* I feel so bad. (now thats embarrassing)
My only guess would be Lab or something similar. Maybe it is just me though that doesn't see the Greyhound features. They have really thin tails even thinner then Pits it seems. Pits don't get a winter coat, I'm not sure about greyhounds but I think they are a smooth coat breed too. 

Do you have more pics to share. I'm a huge lover of brindles!





































Aslan always looks so regal.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

well as long as someone bumped doms thread back up i guess i will just have to post a few more of bello!!( not that i need an excuse! LOL)

some more green grass shots


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Bellos looking good as always J!,love that last pic.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Thought id dig this one up.
Theres plenty of new Bullybreed/rottie/mastiff owners here,what you waiting for post your pics.


----------



## J&J (Sep 4, 2008)

This is Jack, one of my SBT´s. Hope you will enjoy

Jack as a puppy









Jack today, 3 years old


----------



## J&J (Sep 4, 2008)

This is my other SBT Jayne. Enjoy....

Jayne as a puppy









Jayne today, 10 months old


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's the lastest pictures of LeRoy. He is an American Bulldog and will be 2 years old on Oct. 1.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

J&J said:


> Jack today, 3 years old


Ooooh, I love SBTs! Probably the first breed I am looking to get once I move to a new location. I'd love to have an APBT but they are a bit bigger and it's likely that I won't be a position to own one at that time. These guys are just as great, though. They've got the best personalities from what I've seen, and are chock full of energy. My kinda dog 

LeRoy's lookin' sharp too!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

J&J awesome SBT!
Here is my youngest SBT









And his brother Duke









Dakota i hope you get one too.


----------



## J&J (Sep 4, 2008)

Dakota Spirit said:


> Ooooh, I love SBTs! Probably the first breed I am looking to get once I move to a new location. I'd love to have an APBT but they are a bit bigger and it's likely that I won't be a position to own one at that time. These guys are just as great, though. They've got the best personalities from what I've seen, and are chock full of energy. My kinda dog
> 
> LeRoy's lookin' sharp too!


Thanks! SBT is a wonderful breed! Energy to the max and then some more! Big hearts of gold.
Hope you get one someday..

Mr Pooch: Thanks. Your SBT is looking great!


----------



## kellytoonces (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Kelly-Oh my goodness look at that- a mini-barrel What cuties you have! What are their names?

Here is the most recent of Otis....hard to get him by himself anymore


----------



## kellytoonces (Sep 5, 2008)

oh thanks! Panzer is the big one and Falconer is her little sister ,,I got that little barrel on ebay they actually have full size one too!! I love Otis! he would be the perfect playmate for the girls! heres Pannys baby pictures


----------



## bran421 (Sep 9, 2008)

My rottie









and my pit








And them tearing apart their stuffed animal. His eyes look weird because I tried to get rid of the red eye.. lol


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


>


Kelly that barrell pic is way too cute!!!
SDO you officially have DF best sig
Bran i wana come steal your Pit,he is too awesome!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> oh thanks! Panzer is the big one and Falconer is her little sister ,,I got that little barrel on ebay they actually have full size one too!! I love Otis! he would be the perfect playmate for the girls! heres Pannys baby pictures


 Love their names!!
Harrise on here has the big one for his St. Bernard- I have never seen such a little one...so cute  Otis would love to play with your girls....and I'd love to meet them.


Mr Pooch said:


> SDO you officially have DF best sig


Awww Thanks Dom.....I'm kinda partial to it..it's my favorite pic of these two so far


----------



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

THis is Rosie. She's my baby and always will be she will be 5 in Oct English Bulldog...she just adopted a new brother that was a stray hehe I'm so proud of her and us she was 71 lbs and she is now down to 60lbs and still loosing weight! she is much healthier now


----------



## 709Juggalette (Feb 21, 2008)

Eeeee! Way too much cuteness in this thread!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

the right kind of thread about bullies....thanks pooch...


my goobers in all their glory


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## MarcoMan (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## debpass (Oct 13, 2009)

What great pictures-I had to join in

Our Boy Rick
















Our Girl Ziva


----------



## Big N8 (Mar 1, 2011)

Here is Josie our 10 week old Boxer.


----------



## beverley (Oct 7, 2010)

here is branston our 7 mth old rottie x mastiff


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

So many gorgous dogs in one place! Beverly, Branston is one of the cutest dogs I've seen in a while. Marcoman and debpass, you both also have gorgeous dogs.


----------



## debpass (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank you Allyfally, that was so nice of you to say. I agree with you, there are a lot of beautiful dogs pictured here, including yours.


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

We've been looking at rescue dogs to adopt, one of my favorites is a rottie boy named Rocky. I think he seems absolutely perfect, but my mom has her eyes on a different dog. I'd love a rottie eventually though. I used to volunteer at an animal shelter and my favorite dog that ever came in was a 5 year old rott named Spencer. He was adopted and returned 4 times. I cried when he finally got adopted for the last time.


----------



## beverley (Oct 7, 2010)

why thank you


----------



## debpass (Oct 13, 2009)

Allyfally, I hope one day you are able to have a Rottie. Rick is our first, and he has absolutely sold us on the breed. He has brought so much happiness to us, we just can't imagine being without him. What a clown. Ziva is just as sweet and funny. She has the cutest habits. Our old lady Casey rules the roost. She keeps them both in line-it's funny to watch. Where would we be without dogs? I don't think I'd ever want to find out.


----------



## Jarrett H (Mar 11, 2011)

Kobe at 12 weeks.









5 months~









1 Year


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Jarrett, he is B-E-A-UTiful!!!! I LOVE his eyes!


----------



## Jarrett H (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you. He is a hansom boy.


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

My dogs do not belong here, but I enjoyed all your pics. I love a dog with floppy lippers and there were some good examples of that here!


----------



## debpass (Oct 13, 2009)

Jarrett, Kobe is one beautiful boy!


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

I decided to go back and read this thread from the beginning; I started to tear up when I saw Carter. I never met him, never even read about him until after he passed, but I miss him nonetheless.


----------



## Jarrett H (Mar 11, 2011)

debpass said:


> Jarrett, Kobe is one beautiful boy!


Thank you! He is a Bandog or more specifically his father is a Neapolitan Mastiff and his mother is an American Bulldog.

This was the day I picked him up:









And this was yesterday. He absolutely loves water.


----------

